# Can you obtain citizenship while on visa



## AmirCole (Jun 20, 2021)

If you get approved for a visa working for a company overseas, can you also obtain citizenship while on the visa?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
citizenship of which country?


----------



## AmirCole (Jun 20, 2021)

Any country? I am asking a general question. I should have been more specific (my apologies)...

Clearly, there is a higher chance for approval if visa was approved, but, if I am on a visa while having citizenship pending, I can work/educate and avoid having to be slowed down because of the visa running out or the splitting up how long you can be in country or having to stay for a certain amount of time. 

There are so many different rules when it comes to visa, it seems a waste of time, unless it is advantageous for the employer to do and/or visa. But, if I want to stay, I rather not be reliant on an employer long term. I'm sure there are some kind exceptions that are created for both party(s), if that was the case.


----------



## AmirCole (Jun 20, 2021)

Now to think about, it probably doesn't matter at this point because of the super clarity I get on a regular basis about "citizenship" or "expat-ing"


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Each country has their own rules - and they vary so much.
So - unless you give the names of specific countries that you are looking for - then you won’t get a specific answer.
cheers
steve


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

AmirCole said:


> Any country? I am asking a general question. I should have been more specific (my apologies)...
> 
> Clearly, there is a higher chance for approval if visa was approved, but, if I am on a visa while having citizenship pending, I can work/educate and avoid having to be slowed down because of the visa running out or the splitting up how long you can be in country or having to stay for a certain amount of time.
> 
> There are so many different rules when it comes to visa, it seems a waste of time, unless it is advantageous for the employer to do and/or visa. But, if I want to stay, I rather not be reliant on an employer long term. I'm sure there are some kind exceptions that are created for both party(s), if that was the case.


Most countries have residency requirements for naturalization (there are a few exceptions but those mostly involve being married to a national of that country), those residency requirements range from about three to ten years depending on country and personal circumstances.

So, yes, for the first three to ten or however many years are required, you will need to live in that country on a visa, residence permit, etc.before you might qualify for citizenship. Most countries also have language and financial requirements along with residency.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

AmirCole said:


> If you get approved for a visa working for a company overseas, can you also obtain citizenship while on the visa?


If you were thinking about the UAE (as you posted on the Dubai forum) you cannot become a citizen by naturalization however long you may have been on a visa here.


----------

